# cant see graphic in Outlook signature



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello,

I recently had to reinstall XP and Office and have a problem i didnt have before. I cannot see graphics anymore in my signatures for emails. They show when I edit them in Outlook, but when I create an email (using Word) the graphic shows up as a box with a red x in it.

I am sure it is just a setting but i cant find it. Help, please.

thanks


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Whilst in Word:

- Click Tools - Options
- Under the View tab, make sure that there isn't a tick in the 'Picture Placeholders' box


----------



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank you. Checked that setting, no check mark there. Still looking for suggestions if you have another idea.

:4-dontkno


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

How about checking the Security settings in Outlook 2003 itself? (Tools - Options - Security)

Also, have you tried deleting and re-making the image? Does it have any effect when you use a different image?


----------



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

Nickster... yes, checked Security settings in Outlook. Found nothing that seemed would effect it. And yes, deleted them, recreated them. Same. I tried 3 diff graphic images (logos).

I am stumped


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmmm...

Were the 3 image types you tried the same format? If yes, maybe try a differnet format i.e jpeg, bmp, gif??


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Also....what happens when you turn off Word to edit your replies? Are you able to see the image then?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Also...not sure if this will help but may be relevant:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/898457/


----------



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

OK, now graphics not showing up in OUtlook when editing signatures... going backwards.... checking out the KB from Microsoft. I may do a repair on Outlook just for giggles.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Best of luck


----------



## robtherr (Apr 18, 2006)

SOLUTION ! I have no idea why this worked and the other method of editing did not but...

I right clicked on a signature in an email i was editing and chose "signatures". It then brought up a little editing window which had a toolbar. I deleted the original one, reinsertd the text and then clicked on the "insert picture" button.

VIOLA !

The method of editing signatures from Options menu in Outlook and cutting and pasting picuture didnt work.

Just another MS Office quirk...er, sorry... Feature.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Bizarre..but glad you got it sorted out


----------

